# My Puppy smells very bad



## milindsaraswala (Feb 9, 2015)

My Puppy is 4 months old. He is has yesterday gone for second vaccine and there is schedule vaccine on 20th of this month. Doctor told me that 1 week don't give him shower. I can understand that we have to prevent him from water. 

But he is getting smelly very badly. As I am living in apartment on 2nd floor and I don't have access to ground. But my puppy is well train to go in rest room to do pee and potty. 

Some time he walks into pee and potty, due to that he start smelling bad. I was looking for suggestion for removing smell, good shampoo name for future shower.

Hope I will get some good suggestion from experience pet owner.


----------



## Caro (Sep 10, 2012)

What shampoo is best can vary by the dog because they can be sensitive to different ingredients. So, if you try one shampoo & your dog's skin seems itchy or irritated afterward, then be aware of that. I know for my dog I tried one brand of shampoo & her hair was just dry & straw-like afterward. Her groomer changed shampoos & the dog had an allergic reaction to the new shampoo but is fine if I send her with her home shampoo.

We use Crazy Dog Shampoo...I usually get the Rainforest scent. It leaves her extremely soft & has a very light scent (too much tends to bother me). We have used Cloud Star Buddy Wash in the past as well with good results. I have heard good things about earthbath but I haven't personally tried it because my dog is sensitive to several other brands of shampoos so it is easier for me to just buy a brand that I know works.


----------



## milindsaraswala (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

Can we remove odor from puppy without giving him shower as vet recommend me to not shower him for 1 week and yesterday only he got vaccine.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

We use Earthbath around here (Clear Advantage because of Nova's allergies and need for more frequent bathing). I love their products. I also use their hypoallergenic wipes to wipe Nova down when she comes inside. The wipes are helpful to clean without bathing (of course, bathing is going to be more effective). There are shampoos out there that don't require water. I don't have any personal experience with those, though.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

I've never heard of not bathing a puppy after the vaccinations. You can buy dry dog shampoo or wipes for his feet if you don't want to wash him.


----------



## milindsaraswala (Feb 9, 2015)

Actually vet told me to not shower for just 1 week


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Something like this I think would be fine - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Petkin-Wipes-Dogs-Cats-Pack/dp/B003IWUXYA

Edit: Even regular baby wipes would probably be fine if you can't get dog specific wipes.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

My vets have always warned against bathing the dog for 3-5 days after a vaccine. Maybe I'm wrong about this, but I think the reason has nothing to do with the water or soap itself. The reason is that the dog must not be allowed to get cold or catch cold. The dog's body actually has to fight the vaccine for a little while, and it is normal to get a bit of fever. During that time it would be very bad if the dog caught cold or some other illness, because their body is already a bit weak from fighting the vaccine. The dog may not be able to fight off another illness at that time, or the dog may not process the vaccine correctly. Then he could get very sick.

This is particularly important where I live, because most people here think it would be crazy to heat water for a dog's bath, even if the weather is cold. (Don't ask. That is only the tip of the iceberg.) They will just hose them off, if they do anything at all. I always heat the water on the rare occasion that my dogs need a bath. Sometimes the dog has gotten very dirty outside after vaccination and I had to give him a bath. I make sure the water is very comfortably warm. I do the bath indoors. I dry the dog off thoroughly with a towel. I keep him inside in a warm place away from drafts until he is completely dry. The dog must not be cold or catch cold.

If I misunderstand the vet's reason for not bathing the dog, I hope someone will correct me. But that is what I always thought.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never heard that or recommend that to anyone about their dog. I know such thing will be told if the dog had surgery but not just getting vaccines. If the dog was getting groom it is not recommended to do vaccines and groom the same day because the dog might be a little sore where the vaccine was given. I would have asked the vet the reason why no bath could be given.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

It may even be a regional / cultural thing. I have taken care of many dogs over the course of 10 years, and at every puppy vaccine stage and at every annual vaccine after that, the doctor has always said the dog should not be bathed for several days. In three different cities and in three different provinces. Doctors here probably realize that otherwise the dog could get doused with cold hose water and left wet outside on a cold, windy day, while he still has a low fever from the vaccine.

English is not OP Milindsaraswala's first language (although the post is very clear!), so this is probably not about normal procedure in the U.S. / Canada.

It's a very large, very diverse, and very beautiful world.


----------



## Missrachel (Aug 4, 2020)

milindsaraswala said:


> My Puppy is 4 months old. He is has yesterday gone for second vaccine and there is schedule vaccine on 20th of this month. Doctor told me that 1 week don't give him shower. I can understand that we have to prevent him from water.
> 
> But he is getting smelly very badly. As I am living in apartment on 2nd floor and I don't have access to ground. But my puppy is well train to go in rest room to do pee and potty.
> 
> ...


What really works for me is dog deodorant. They have al differnt kind of fregances. Even when my dog is wet and I spray on him, he still smells great. I buy them on amazon. I put a link here https://amzn.to/3fqiVPm


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

5 year old thread.


----------

